# Viewing sites blocked by network



## kcrisher (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, for any of you that work in an office, as i do, know that there is a lot of down time that is great to fill with social sites such as facebook. My office has just blocked said site and i would like to access it. I have used the sites like hidemyass.com and freedombrowse.info, but they do not enable javascript and even though i can view the site, i cant do anything with facebook because its all javascript. Any help would be greatly appreciated... im bored!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help you bypass office security settings. They block these kind of sites for a reason.


----------

